# Will the 722K ever have the capabilities to receive the same GUI guide as the 922?



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Will the 722K ever have the capabilities to receive the same GUI guide as the 922?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't have current information about that at this time and I haven't heard anything about the 722k having that capability in the near future.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

translation, Nope. the 722K and other DVRs will be consider outdated in 2 or 3 years from now and the 922 will be succeeded by a new DVR with the same GUI as the 922 but a little better and more faster and powerful.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kcolg30 said:


> Will the 722K ever have the capabilities to receive the same GUI guide as the 922?


Hard to answer.

It might have "the capabilities" to run the same GUI... but I'm 100% certain Dish will not ever do it.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

kcolg30 said:


> Will the 722K ever have the capabilities to receive the same GUI guide as the 922?


I hope so. What happened to Dish and Tivo? Are they working on something?


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

The worst part of the 722 gui is the streaming movie search and even worse is the streaming movie browse feature -- so poorly designed and so slow it's almost useless.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For those who are technically savvy: 922 has same CPU and more RAM as 722k plus DAVINCI chip as embedded Sling device. I would say, nothing drastically different inside of 722k to prevent inherit 922's GUI.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> For those who are technically savvy: 922 has same CPU and more RAM as 722k plus DAVINCI chip as embedded Sling device. I would say, nothing drastically different inside of 722k to prevent inherit 922's GUI.


But, does it have the same nvram capacity for the firmware? That could be the limiting factor.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, enough to hold all those pictures/icons/tiles - 0.5 TB ! 


Spoiler



[because the new HD GUI using drive space, not NVRAM , and the flash chip (what is holding FW) is big enough to accommodate the code increase]


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Dish better go back to the drawing board, Direct, has a 5 tuner DVR coming soon...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slickshoes said:


> Dish better go back to the drawing board, Direct, has a 5 tuner DVR coming soon...


What ? You didn't read about HR34-700 ? It's out last week.

But we are waiting for a response - XiP813 ...


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

I just upgraded from a 922 to a 722k and hope that the 722k GUI doesn't get replaced with the 922 GUI, at least in whole. I can only think of three GUI related features that the 922 has on the 722k:

Conflict resolution (mini-grid) is easier to use
Grid looks better with channel logos and is easier to scan
Recorded shows screen looks better with the show logo/tiles
I want to emphasize that the menu system on the 722k is much better as it supports numeric equivalents. On the 922 it took over 15 presses on the remote to enable/disable Closed Captions, no numeric equivalents. Getting to the Search History on the 922 is a PITA, much easier on the 722k.

The differences between the 922 and 722k have been discussed many times, so I won't get into that. Just want to say that perhaps the best GUI would be to retain the features and the best of the 722k with a sprinkling of the 922 GUI.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

lee635 said:


> The worst part of the 722 gui is the streaming movie search and even worse is the streaming movie browse feature -- so poorly designed and so slow it's almost useless.


+1000. I love that the feature exists, but it's so painful to use I find myself hardly ever using it.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

sremick said:


> +1000. I love that the feature exists, but it's so painful to use I find myself hardly ever using it.


+1001! The 722K is a great dvr, but as an internet/streaming device it is pathetic. It's sad that my $60 Roku has a better and faster interface. I can't believe that a better menu can't be installed via firmware.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I believe the only addition to my 722k guide I would like to see is the channel's logos.That's it nothing more because I do know the more things you add the more problems can popup.Other than that I am very satisfied with my 722k's 3 hour guide.


Also as to the streaming,I hope that's a work in progress,as that needs to be fixed if Dish wants to complete with NetFlix or Amazon On Demand.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

You know what _I'd_ really like to see on my 722 guide? _Accuracy_.

Can't tell you how many time I've tuned to a channel and what's on doesn't match what the guide says is on.

(same goes with the screenshots for programs for Dish Remote Access, which are often for some different movie/show altogether than the description).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I really don't see Dish making a major overhaul to an older receiver at this point...

More likely that IF the XIP series comes out they may start phasing out 622 and 722 receivers entirely... then 722K only to refurb/exchange existing 722K customers...

There's just not a lot of reason for Dish to overhaul the GUI on an older receiver that they are probably already planning to end-of-life in the next year or two.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

P Smith said:


> What ? You didn't read about HR34-700 ? It's out last week.


Yes, that's the one, but such limited release, that's why I said soon...


----------



## BonefishPaul (May 10, 2007)

Any idea when the XiP series is supposed to be available? It seems like everyone has multi-room DVR functionalilty except Dish


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BonefishPaul said:


> Any idea when the XiP series is supposed to be available? It seems like everyone has multi-room DVR functionalilty except Dish


Been told the winter, but knowing they PR Dept history - next year.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

The DISH GUI is long past due for a major upgrade across the board. I was even hired to do it at one time. But the project was scraped. Hoping for one to be or look like the other is foolish. Because as it stands, it ain't gonna happen. They all should, if not be the same, KICK ASS!!! Kinda like DirecTV and all the rest. New devices included. Including free online media center software. DISH is proving to be severely archaic about this.

But what I have found presonally working for DISH to take care of this and seeing that has yet to be done . . . "THEY DON'T CARE".

I should say, "get over it", but that would be rude and insensitive. Ohhh, just like the lack of DISH addressing this.

As long as we pay the bill and there are no "Occupy River Front" (bar in the parking lot)._ "It ain't gonna happen."_


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's real insight from well hidden obscured SW Dept of the company ! 

Not that far from our speculations; actually right on spot.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

C'mon you are actually gonna buy that from a farmer!? (dripping sarcasm)


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

BonefishPaul said:


> Any idea when the XiP series is supposed to be available? It seems like everyone has multi-room DVR functionalilty except Dish


Dish Network has had 2 room DVR ability for quite a while with their DuoDVRs.

Now if you have 211 with an EHD you can record programs and watch them in any room that has a 211,all you have to do is move the EHD to that room or make sure all your 211s have EHD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slickshoes said:


> C'mon you are actually gonna buy that from a farmer!? (dripping sarcasm)


The nick names are could be obscurity thing .


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

slickshoes said:



> C'mon you are actually gonna buy that from a farmer!? (dripping sarcasm)


I buy alot of things from farmers...mainly food though.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

FarmerBob said:


> The DISH GUI is long past due for a major upgrade across the board. I was even hired to do it at one time. But the project was scraped. Hoping for one to be or look like the other is foolish. Because as it stands, it ain't gonna happen. They all should, if not be the same, KICK ASS!!! Kinda like DirecTV and all the rest. New devices included. Including free online media center software. DISH is proving to be severely archaic about this.
> 
> But what I have found presonally working for DISH to take care of this and seeing that has yet to be done . . . "THEY DON'T CARE".
> 
> ...


I remember when I had D* we would have given our eyeteeth for a 3 hour guide like the 622/722/722k has,now since I have been gone from D* I don't know if D* ever added this feature to their receivers.


----------

